# Inland Taipan, Marsh Snake, Small Eyed Snake...



## sxereturn (Mar 29, 2004)

First snake = Me holding craig23's Inland Taipan.

2nd = A Marsh Snake me and craig23 found today.

3rd = A Small Eyed Snake my dad caught today.

We'd been out since early morning, so excuse my bad hair and dirt clothes


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok so the order of photos is a little rooted, but you can tell what's what.


----------



## Ricko (Mar 29, 2004)

that is a very nice fiercy. is it fairly placid or really flighty?


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 29, 2004)

A little bit of both. Looking at the photos I was a little too relaxed. His head got pretty close to me.


----------



## Ricko (Mar 29, 2004)

i will get a hold of a photo a mate has of him holding a 6ft coastal taipan and a nearly 6ft fiercy its unbelievable. bit to relaxed with them i think he is he just holds them in his hands just keeps head away from his head they are sooo placid. but its pretty irresponsible of him i would hate to be the owner of them and they bit him. well he knows snakes heaps better than me.


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 29, 2004)

A friend of a friends...


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 29, 2004)

sxereturn said:


> A friend of a friends...



Cousin's, landlord's, sister's, boyfriend's, mate's, daughter's, bus driver's, wife's, gyno's, husband's... taipan...

Sorry sxe, couldn't resist!!!!


----------



## sarahbell (Mar 29, 2004)

thats a big snake


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 29, 2004)

Imagine gettin nailed by that... um...err, you probably wouldnt have time to imagine anything except a white light, halo and a pair of wings...


----------



## Ricko (Mar 29, 2004)

that is the biggest taipan i have evr seen thats absolutely huge.
biggest i have seen is a 6 footerwith a pretty small girth.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 29, 2004)

> except a white light, halo and a pair of wings...



Or a pair of red horns and a tail


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2004)

when i lived in syd went herp looking out the back off campelltown,wederburn to be exact my brotherinlaw and i came a cross a couple of small eyes at the time we thought they were rb but just didnt look right so i took them to a specialist who just let the little fellows run up and down his arms silly man but he said he knew what he was doing ,so i just watched in mazment .two days later returned them to where we found them with gr8 care


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 29, 2004)

They are very reluctant to bite, but when they do, they hit you 3-4 times. I just got nailed before.


----------



## Ricko (Mar 29, 2004)

hey sxe what do you reckong is a fair price for a breeding pair of colletts? the male is about 5 1/2 foot bit bigger maybe and girl is nearly 5 ft both good feeders and handlers. also pair of blue bellied black snakes 5 foot good feeders and very docile? just interested to find out good prices as a mate is trying to sell them to me. any info appreciated


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 30, 2004)

That's one big mother of a taipan both length wise and girth!!!


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 30, 2004)

Ricko said:


> hey sxe what do you reckong is a fair price for a breeding pair of colletts? the male is about 5 1/2 foot bit bigger maybe and girl is nearly 5 ft both good feeders and handlers. also pair of blue bellied black snakes 5 foot good feeders and very docile? just interested to find out good prices as a mate is trying to sell them to me. any info appreciated



$300 per pair is fair.


----------



## Robert (Mar 30, 2004)

Very nice.
Ya definatley would not want to be tagged by that beast.

I'd call it "KING".It's an animal that demands respect.


----------



## craig23 (Mar 30, 2004)

ricko, I would think depending on how nice the colletts are, between $250-$300 each. Maybe $350 for a very nice or large animal and might pay a premium price if they are a breeding pair. 5.5ft is a good size colletts so you are probably looking at the more expencive end of the scale, anything under $350 each sounds like a decent price. Spotteds are a bit cheaper, but again, if they actually have a spotted pattern expect to pay more than normal. Alot also depends on where you come from, colletts seem to be pretty cheap down south, but can be a bit $$$ up in QLD. Tends to be the other way around for spotted blacks. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ricko (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks craig and sxe it does help.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 2, 2004)

sxereturn

Your friend holding that baby Taipan wouldnt be named Joe S would it???


----------



## snakehunter (Apr 2, 2004)

if you look at the file name of the pic it says joeterrence.jpg


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 2, 2004)

That's because the guys name is Joe, and the snakes name is Terrence.


----------

